# Oak Console Table



## Jez (29 Jun 2006)

I've been working on this table through my level 2 course amongst other projects :x 

I have alot more WIP shots, but there on my phone and i can't find my lead to get them on my computer.
So i took a camera in to take picture of what its at now, before i put it in the store cuboard for 9 weeks 

Im going back to do my Level 3 course in september and im going to finish the console table first, then i plan to move on to a dining room table and maybe some chairs, depending on time  

ok to the table : mainly hand tools used, apart from the machines to plane /thickness the wood

Its made of oak except the the curved components which are made of 3 strips of bendy ply glued together and chucked in a vac-bag ontop of a jig
which was made of mdf







Curved components were attached in to the legs with some half blind angled dovetails (a challange for me :shock

Mortise and tennon attached the 2 back legs to the back rail

Front draw rails/stops were half lapped in to the bottom draw rails which were dovetailed in to the back - which were half lapped in to the curved peices, and the peices going from the back to the front legs were also dovetails.





better look at the joints





The legs have a Sycamore Vaneer inlay, with a Walnut Burr Diamond which needs some cleaning up... lol


Thanks everyone for reading, its the longest post ive ever made in my life

More to come when i get back in the workshop :x

Cheers
Jez


----------



## dedee (29 Jun 2006)

Jez, 
nice work. I thinks those angled DTs would be a challenge for most people. What are your plans for the top?

Andy


----------



## Jez (29 Jun 2006)

thanks for the comment dee 

Im planning on shaping some MDF and vanearing it with oak with a Walnut Burr border around the front and edge of the top

the curved bits are going to be vaneared with oak too with some kind of decorative border :shock: 

Might try some houndstooth dovetails for the draw too if i have the guts :x


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2006)

Lovely work Jez and those joints look like real fun to cut. I've never tried angled DTs before and your table tempts me down that path


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

Jez - looks cool, would be good to see some piccis of it when complete. As a suggestion, I would recommend that you clean up all show faces and interior faces before the big glue up - on one of the pics (inlay one) there are some pencil marks close to the leg which might be a little tricky to remove at a later date. Also, clean off excess glue before its set with a cut down half-inch paint which is *barely* damp with hottish water, if poss. Only some ideas - Rob


----------



## Jez (29 Jun 2006)

cheers

i should have sanded it first your rite lol :x

i wiped away the glue with a damp cloth, i must have mist some spots.

The pencil lines are a guide for some moulding thats going to be put around the legs at a later date
ill sand those off before i glue the moulding on 

cheers again


----------



## Noel (29 Jun 2006)

woodbloke":3byiw3r1 said:


> Jez - Also, clean off excess glue before its set with a cut down half-inch paint which is *barely* damp with hottish water, if poss. Only some ideas - Rob



_Half-inch paint_? Stolen? 50/50 mix? Not familiar with the term in this context.

Very nice table Jez, well done.


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

> woodbloke wrote:
> Jez - Also, clean off excess glue before its set with a cut down half-inch paint which is barely damp with hottish water, if poss. Only some ideas - Rob



Oops, didn't mean purloined officer, honest   meant paint _brush _, as in one of those painty put on things that SWIMBO is fond of these days - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jul 2006)

Jez wrote:



> The pencil lines are a guide for some moulding thats going to be put around the legs at a later date
> ill sand those off before i glue the moulding on



Its a personal thing, but I wouldn't glue any applied mouldings to this piece. Unless done very carefully they always look 'stuck on' and in my view detract from the design rather than enhance it. There is enough detail in this piece, which will look good when finished, in the very well executed inlay at the top of the legs. Remember - KIS (keep it simple) and 'less is more'. Only my view - Rob


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Jul 2006)

Hi Jez

Well done, it's looking good and I'm really enjoying the constructive comments from Rob.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Jez (14 Dec 2006)

Update !

finished Product :










Finished with a couple of coats of Wax.

alot of construction piccies are on my phone and its abit of a pain uploading them but ill get them up soon! :wink:

I don't think its bad for my 3rd project, I can thank Rob Cosmon for helping me with my Dovetails 
Final mark was a distinction, well chuffed with that.

Cheers,
Jez


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Dec 2006)

Jez":2og3pd5r said:


> Update !
> 
> finished Product :
> 
> ...



Dont know about distinct, it's stunning, a real cracker.


----------



## DaveL (14 Dec 2006)

Thats very nice.  

I look forward to seeing the other pictures once you have got them off of the phone. :roll: :wink:


----------



## syntec4 (14 Dec 2006)

Jez, that is stunning. A distinction is not praise enough. And for youre 3rd project, well all I can say it's you must be having us on! :wink: 

Very well done indeed =D> =D> ccasion5: 

Lee.


----------



## woodbloke (14 Dec 2006)

Jez - excellent piece of work - glad to see you didn't use any applied mouldings here, inlaid border works well with the oak. One suggestion would have been to use the same inlay at the foot of each leg as a detail at the bottom of the piece, only an idea for a future project but excellent none the less, very well done - Rob


----------



## Jez (14 Dec 2006)

Thanks alot for the great comments guys

I didn't think it really needed the mouldings and like Rob said i didn't want it to look stuck on 

thanks again,
Cheers,
Jez


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (14 Dec 2006)

Very nice work Jez. You should be very proud.

Phil


----------



## promhandicam (14 Dec 2006)

Well done Jez - the table looks really great - you must be well pleased. I wish I could do something as intricate as that but I don't have the patience.

Steve


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2006)

That looks lovely, Jez =D> =D> 

Cheers, 

Paul


----------



## Waka (15 Dec 2006)

Jez

Well done, beautiful looking table, thanks for sharing.


----------



## garywayne (15 Dec 2006)

Nice table Jez. Shame there are only three legs though. :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Looking forward to the other pictures.

Well done.


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

Proper job. =D>


----------



## dedee (15 Dec 2006)

Jez":103y1wxn said:


> Final mark was a distinction, well chuffed with that. Jez



And so you should be, excellent work.

Andy


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Dec 2006)

Excelent, Jez. Love it!
Very well done.

SF


----------



## les chicken (15 Dec 2006)

Very Very nice

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Les


----------



## Matt1245 (17 Dec 2006)

That looks fantastic. Been thinking about making one myself after seeing last months F&C. Don't need one, and have no where to put it, just want to make one  

Matt.


----------



## JFC (17 Dec 2006)

Wow ! :shock: Very very nice .


----------



## Jez (17 Dec 2006)

cheers guys  

ill get these pics up in the next couple of days or so, i lost my leads for my phone when i moved house so ill have to send them to my bro and do it that way.

Jez,


----------



## lucky9cat (17 Dec 2006)

Jez

That's really nice. It looks very intricate with the inlays and angled dovetails. The drawer dovetails are neat aswell. It tempts me to try something smaller and with more intricate detail. One day ....

Ted


----------



## RogerM (17 Dec 2006)

Jez - lovely work. I really like it. Setting out those dovetails out of square can't have been easy.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2006)

nice work Jez, whats your plans once you leave college.


----------



## CYC (18 Dec 2006)

Woooaaa. This is beautiful.

All the tricky part to it and it's perfectly completed


----------



## Evergreen (18 Dec 2006)

Now that looks very classy. Well done.

Regards.


----------



## seanybaby (23 Mar 2007)

Very nice Jez  Looks very familiar :lol:


----------



## sawdust maker (23 Mar 2007)

Nice table Jez. So much Oak furniture I see appears too heavy, your table has lightness and grace. I really like the veneered edge to the top.

Paul


----------



## Jez (23 Mar 2007)

seanybaby":k2swdwjc said:


> Very nice Jez  Looks very familiar :lol:



cheers matey

make sure to post yours up when your done


----------

